# Hedgehog pops and hisses at me, inconsolable tonight! Help!



## QuillysMom (Jul 19, 2021)

So my girlfriend and I left the apartment tonight and accidentally left one of the lights on. We got back around 3 am and my hedgehog was in his tunnel makeshift semi-tunnel. He usually is running on the wheel and active at this hour, so I lift the tunnel to check on him. He suddenly starts hissing and popping like I won't believe, curled up in the tightest ball!
He won't budge, not even for his treats. He has NEVER behaved this way towards us, and he was totally fine with me earlier, I gave him an oatmeal bath and had him sleep on my lap.

What's wrong with him? Is there anything I should do?
Please help! I'm afraid he will be angry and cranky at me tomorrow and behave different towards me. 

ETA: I took him out of the cage and wrapped him in his favorite blanket to see if he would unball (he usually unballs), but no. He continues this behavior until I put him back. He stayed balled in his cage for 20 minutes and after that he unballed and is now active as usual on his wheel.


----------



## Spiky_Floof<3 (Jun 21, 2019)

He was probably just suprised and disoriented


----------



## cczplore (Jan 26, 2019)

We left a light on and the next day had behavior issues. I thought he was ill until my son told me about the light being left. He was fine after the next night being normal and no light. Hedgies like thinks to be the same routine.


----------

